# Olympic Take-Down.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Another trip to Greenwich yesterday, this time to see if I could get some pics of the Equestrian Arena being dismantled, nearly 2 months after it finished.....

Taken from the main road between the Maritime Museum and the old Naval College....




















All the seats have been removed, leaving just stands....











This gives an idea of the quantity of scaffolding used to support the tiers, now the drapes have been removed....




















The last of the participants areas being dismantled, there were dozens of these 'Super-tents' set up for all the various folks involved with the teams, this is the last one in the park itself.










The relevant officials estimate the park will be back to it's original condition by 2014, once the deconstruction is finished. The ground will be either turfed or reseeded, depending on soil-type - Acidic soil will only grow certain grasses, so requiring lots of grass-seed, neutral soil can be turfed.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

what's happening to the stands themselves - always seems to be a lot of waste goes with huge events like the Olympics, structures built and demolished or not used fully etc. I suppose it is part of the process of hosting things like this


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I expect the scaffolding will be re-used, along with the girder-work, plastic-flooring panels etc. - A few weeks ago I saw a lot of the wooden furniture (cupboard/drawer-units etc.) being thrown into skips for disposal, I think they were custom-built to fit the temporary buildings at the time.

One of the criteria our Olympics Committee set down was that everything possible is recycled/re-used afterwards, in an attempt at being 'Green' :wink: - I also read that all the cutlery, bedding and small furniture that was used in the East London Olympic Park is being donated to local schools and charities.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Fascinating insight to the Olympic hardware. Although we managed to get to Weymouth for the sailing, we wish we had the opportunity to see the London locations. Thanks for the pictorial tour.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe some seating and possibly other things will be coming north for the commonwealth games


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

joeten said:


> I believe some seating and possibly other things will be coming north for the commonwealth games


It might take a while to get there, if there's just 3 guys dismantling it all.... :grin:











Some nice geometric patterns....





























I also managed to get a photo of the 24-hour clock, set in the wall outside the Royal Observatory......











Immediately below the clock is the 'Public Standard of Lengths' - To give you an idea of the scale, the distance between the top 2 pegs is 3-feet.... :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL they have well over a year


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Immediately below the clock is the 'Public Standard of Lengths' - To give you an idea of the scale, the distance between the top 2 pegs is 3-feet.... :grin:


The last time I stood in front of these Standards must have been over 60 years ago. Boy, does that bring back memories of my first visit with my Mum as a young lad. Thanks WB :flowers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome, happy to be of service :grin:


----------

